# What Bow you Shooting for 2010...



## BlackArcher

What bow you shooting for 2010.


----------



## Nearlw

I'll still be shooting my Mathew's Hyperlite.


----------



## GaBear

I'll be shooting a New Breed- Cyborg........Bye Bye Ross


----------



## bowsmith

Yep..Bye Bye Ross...looks like Andy will get another chance to run it into the ground. 

Looks like I'll be shooting the Brigadier, Sentinel, and Destroyer...I think anyways.  Brigadier will be a spot bow, Sentinel (most likely) will be a 3d bow, and the Destroyer 350 (most likely) will be the whack and stack bow.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher

Pro Elite for spots, and hopefully Vantage Elite for 3-D


----------



## 3dHam

*Shootign Star ( Parker)*

is what ill be shooting. got to love them high brace heights  on a longer axle to axle bow


----------



## j.irvin

08 Alpine Ventura.  07 Bowtech Commander.  08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne. 09 Mathews Monster.  Too broke to buy a new bow for 2010.


----------



## deerassassin22

First year shooting spent small fortune upgrade all my stuff to include bow. Going to be as stated first year so trying to figure out what class to shoot in and all that. Got a viper microtune, fuse 6 inch stab, 70lb pull, quad rest, and getting 267fps shooting easton fmj's 340 spine, 100gr heads. This should be good for hunter class correct? Looking for hunter class out to 40yards about as far as i shoot. 
Attached Images


----------



## thompsonsz71

ive got to look at the new mathews target bows today and see if i will get one of the new ones or just go ahead and order myself a c4


----------



## shadow2

my 07 mathews drenalin


----------



## GaBear

deerassassin22 said:


> First year shooting spent small fortune upgrade all my stuff to include bow. Going to be as stated first year so trying to figure out what class to shoot in and all that. Got a viper microtune, fuse 6 inch stab, 70lb pull, quad rest, and getting 267fps shooting easton fmj's 340 spine, 100gr heads. This should be good for hunter class correct? Looking for hunter class out to 40yards about as far as i shoot.
> Attached Images



If this is your first year in Competition I would start out in novice class and work my way up to hunter. By the way Hunter in the North Ga Circuit is 45 yards, and trust me them extra 5 yards will mess with you sometimes.


----------



## BlackArcher

GaBear said:


> If this is your first year in Competition I would start out in novice class and work my way up to hunter. By the way Hunter in the North Ga Circuit is 45 yards, and trust me them extra 5 yards will mess with you sometimes.



"ditto"


----------



## Silver Mallard

I'll be shooting my c4's again next year. If it ain't broke, I ain't gonna try to fix it.


----------



## red1691

The same old PSE Shark, It still takin a bite out of the competition! And my son needs a new Trumpet for school.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Probably sticking with the Drenalin LD again...Nothin too impressive from Mathews. 
Destroyer 340 would be nice. Have to shoot one first...


----------



## drago

Vantage Elite
X cell sight
Classic Scope=  " AMY LEE "


----------



## dgmeadows

*Same old same old...*

As of right now, I plan to keep shooting my Martin Frankenbow Fury/Slayer hybrid... I still shoot it the best of my 280 fps range options, and I don't see anything new with my favored shoot through cable system available, although there are some nice looking choices in the 36" - 40" ATA range (my other preference)  If Martin makes something interesting available for me "at a good price" I'll be willing to experiment.

I have changed up my 3D sight - got a DS Advantage to replace the Copper John ANTS... mainly cosmetic, both are good sights.  ANTS will go on my Slayer, which I might take to a few shoots with this time around.  I need to either shoot it or sell it. (That can be said for several bows hanging in my basement.)


----------



## firefighter310

idk red that shark of yours might need dentures after the way it shot last year. you have enough money to buy that trumpet and a new bow..       see you at indoors     i will  be shootin for you.


----------



## Daniel W.

Hmm, let's see.  A couple of state championships, a Southeastern championship along with a few new personal best scores in 2009 all with my Mathews, so, Mathews it is for 2010!


----------



## watermedic

Better step it up a notch this year Daniel. 

The moneymakers are ready.

See ya soon.

Chuck


----------



## thompsonsz71

haha let the smack talk begin!..... daniel is gonna be coachin me for 2010 so maybe my shootin will get a lil bit better?


----------



## In the zone

Daniel W. said:


> Hmm, let's see.  A couple of state championships, a Southeastern championship along with a few new personal best scores in 2009 all with my Mathews, so, Mathews it is for 2010!



I'm your huckleberry Daniel..


----------



## BlackArcher

thompsonsz71 said:


> haha let the smack talk begin!.....


----------



## Daniel W.

In all seriousness, I did look at the Mathews website last night...   OMG!  Can you believe they are discontinuing the Apex!!!!!!!!   No hopes of me getting a new color, gonna have to shoot last year's model


----------



## red1691

*Have you seen?*



firefighter310 said:


> idk red that shark of yours might need dentures after the way it shot last year. you have enough money to buy that trumpet and a new bow..       see you at indoors     i will  be shootin for you.



Ha Have you ever seen the Price of a Good Trumpet I'll have to refinance the house $2,359.00 and it can't even shoot any thing!!! That could buy me a lot of Bows Kid's we got to love them!


----------



## firefighter310

don't feel bad red  remember i have a little girl and one on the way. the doc says it will be here either last part of april or first part of may.    and dustin you are like me all the help in the world won't do any good.


----------



## thompsonsz71

hahah i hear ya..... daniel we might have something special in the works ..... will find out in december..... when we gonna start classes so i can shut some of these people up about my shootin?


----------



## crawdad24

firefighter310 said:


> don't feel bad red  remember i have a little girl and one on the way. the doc says it will be here either last part of april or first part of may.    and dustin you are like me all the help in the world won't do any good.



thats way too funny !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel W.

thompsonsz71 said:


> hahah i hear ya..... daniel we might have something special in the works ..... will find out in december..... when we gonna start classes so i can shut some of these people up about my shootin?



Whenever you're ready bud!  We do need to think about the next league, huh??  We should make it interesting, maybe mix vegas and 5-spot faces?


----------



## thompsonsz71

this is true.... casey thinks this is funny huh... haha oh well at least i try....


----------



## coptercop

Dustin, go get a bannana and sit in the corner. LOL


----------



## GA HOYT

my hoyt UE for spots, fita, field, 3d


----------



## 12ptsteve

come by 12 pt archery nov 5th to see your new 2010. hoyt preview night with factory rep. indoor vegas league starts at 6:30 ,  preview 3:00-6:00


----------



## 12ptsteve

hoyt vantage elite fpr dots, contender elite for 3-d


----------



## antiquity

I can sympathize with you about the trumpet.  I used to work at a music store.  Felt so bad for some of the parents.  At least it's not a tuba, english horn or bassoon.  You don't even want to know what those can run you.

I'm excited to get my new Bear Attack for this year.  The shop owner here where I work highly recommended it.  Just wish it would get here soon!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

Its about time you get on the right train


----------



## thompsonsz71

what the heck is up with everyone bashin on me!


----------



## coptercop

Just cant hide our love for ya!


----------



## thompsonsz71

coptercop said:


> Just cant hide our love for ya!



at least someone does! who is this by the way


----------



## Matt Sowell

BlackArcher said:


> I  know some of the offerings are not in yet.  Hoop-la exists about the Mathews Sneak peek on one of the Archery Sites This weekend.  Hoyt got there stuff up early or as normal. The Vantage and Contender are quite tempting...   <My Mathews peep have not caught the early bus. So..... I just got to ask... What else is tempting the taste of some of you anxious for something New.
> 
> 
> What bow you shooting for 2010. Who else got there stuff up.



PSE MOJO


----------



## Bow Pilot

Dustin, Coptercop was someones screen name at work and this screen name is mine. Can you tell me who I am?


----------



## watermedic

Give em heck bowpilot. It must be everyone pick on Dustin week. Anyone else want to get a shot in??


----------



## Daniel W.

Although it is fun, I can't pick on my man too much.  Dustin takes very good care of me!  He's my number 1 fan...

Right Dustin?


----------



## firefighter310

everybody knows who bowpilot is!  he is the one everybody should pick on when they see him .  we just love to pick on dustin.   if we didn't like you we would not pick at ya!


----------



## crawdad24




----------



## fatduckboy

Mathews Drenalin for me with 6 pin Spot Hogg, QAD PRO REST, EASTON FMJS 400 I KNOW THAT THEY ARE HEAVY BUT THEY WORK FOR ME.


----------



## Hunterrs

New to me Apex 7
Axcel sight
viper scope

2005 full lenth Apex for sale or maybe for spots?


----------



## thompsonsz71

Bow Pilot said:


> Dustin, Coptercop was someones screen name at work and this screen name is mine. Can you tell me who I am?



i know who you are now! long time no see


----------



## thompsonsz71

Daniel W. said:


> Although it is fun, I can't pick on my man too much.  Dustin takes very good care of me!  He's my number 1 fan...
> 
> Right Dustin?



not sure about the number one fan..... but i do like the fact that you say i take care of you! i do what i can


----------



## clemsongrad

thompsonsz71 said:


> haha let the smack talk begin!..... daniel is gonna be coachin me for 2010 so maybe my shootin will get a lil bit better?




Hopefully, Daniel will get some "coaching" work done with Dustin....  1 for 3 on guided deer hunts in Columbia County....  Maybe yardage judging classes are in order too!  Its a long shot but maybe Daniel can fix him....  Might keep him from being Ken's biiiiiiaaaaatc_ in 3D this year too!!!!!!

Sorry... I missed out on Dustin Bashing Day...I had to catch up....


Oh yeah, still shooting the C4 but may have to try the new Conquest Triumph too!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71

hahahhahhaaahhahaha....... by the way i figured out whats wrong....  my new toy should be here in a  little while! then we can get things rolling!


----------



## BlackArcher

*Hoyt*

HOYT! That is where it is at for me... For Sale 1 Red  1 Black  C4 for sale..http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437334
Red Bow http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437197


----------



## 3darcher

BlackArcher said:


> HOYT! That is where it is at for me... For Sale 1 Red  1 Black  C4 for sale..http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437334
> Red Bow http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437197



Unbelievable! Save the Mathews! 

Let me know how that Hoyt Change You Can Believe In works out.  Just messin with ya!


----------



## young gunna

OMG! Steve has convinced another one! It aint the bow dawg!


----------



## SupermanPeacock

young gunna said:


> OMG! Steve has convinced another one! It aint the bow dawg!



But it's gotta be! It can't be the shooter
Have to wait and see what happens


----------



## BlackArcher

You have nothing to fear but fear itself..
and this    "The Spanka" with a HOYT in his hand...


----------



## No Clue

*What to shoot*

I don't know half to many choices , Apex 7 ,Drenalin LD ,C4,and don't know what i will get this year.


----------



## southernslayer

'09 bowtech s.w.a.t. sweet shooting bow for the price!but still struggling on judging yardage


----------



## BlakeB

BlackArcher said:


> You have nothing to fear but fear itself..
> and this    "The Spanka" with a HOYT in his hand...



E your just going to have a different colored shirt with the same old scores.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Don't hate*



BlakeB said:


> E your just going to have a different colored shirt with the same old scores.



Them old scores still good enough to take your money..


----------



## dgmeadows

*Something new after all....*

Looks like I will have a 2010 Martin ShadowCat to play with this year...  39" ATA, 7"+ brace height... Hybrix dual cam... no shoot through cable system, but we'll see how she works.  I'll set her up for spots, and then see whether I feel like taking her out for 3D too.

I like new toys.....


----------



## BlakeB

BlackArcher said:


> Them old scores still good enough to take your money..



what money


----------



## thompsonsz71

darren get ready... we will be holding indoor very soon, ill keep you posted


----------



## GA HOYT

young gunna said:


> OMG! Steve has convinced another one! It aint the bow dawg!



lets just say steve puts up a verry convincing argument. and i know when E. shot that mtrex and the C.E. he fell in love with them.


----------



## 12ptsteve

i heard hoyt is changing there name to obama bows...... now thats change you can believe in.


----------



## watermedic

Dang Dustin,

You aren't going to let me know. I have been pwackticing!


J/K,

Chuck


----------



## Daniel W.

watermedic said:


> Dang Dustin,
> 
> You aren't going to let me know. I have been pwackticing!
> 
> 
> J/K,
> 
> Chuck



Oh yes Chuck, we'll let you know.  I'll let you know when to bring the crispies too!  It's time you stepped up your game.  I need some competition


----------



## thompsonsz71

you know i will tell you... i just dont have darrens number... i can call you and let you know


----------



## watermedic

I'll give it my best Daniel!! 

I enjoy the competition. I am getting some personal issues straightened out and then it will be on!!


Chuck


----------



## red1691

*Competition?*



Daniel W. said:


> Oh yes Chuck, we'll let you know.  I'll let you know when to bring the crispies too!  It's time you stepped up your game.  I need some competition



Come on Daniel, you call that competition Chuck jk Chuck,  maybe I can come up there and get a few lessons? Just that 2 hour drive you know!!


----------



## youngshot

*young shot*

awsome bow man by the way i shoot mathews im 10 years old, i am the George state champion shooter


----------



## Lockhart Launcher

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Pro Elite for spots, and hopefully Vantage Elite for 3-D



Well I ordered my Vantage Elite Friday, and can't wait for it to get here !


----------



## BlackArcher

BlakeB said:


> what money


That Money!..LoL Spanka


----------



## aligator

Oneida Extreme (Sorry for the size of photo, don't how to make it smaller


----------



## backyard archer

a spanking new PEARSON ADVANTAGE


----------



## Taylor Co.

Well, I ain't sure! I bet it will be this '08 Bowtech Commander. Could be something else
Whatever it is, I will shoot it well.


----------



## 3dHam

*remeber this*

its not t he bow  that makes the shooter, the shooter makes the bow.  Trey  is right whatever he shoots he will shoot it good. Just like the  rest of us  , all we can do is  do the best we can .


----------



## Big Kuntry

BlackArcher said:


> HOYT! That is where it is at for me... For Sale 1 Red  1 Black  C4 for sale..http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437334
> Red Bow http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437197



WHHHHAAAAAATTTTTT? Dang dog, you changing...where have I been?


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

12ptsteve said:


> i heard hoyt is changing there name to obama bows...... now thats change you can believe in.



Glad I sold mine then


----------



## young gunna

Watch yoself buddy!


----------



## hayseedpaddy

*Prestige*

I will be shooting a Prestige this year.  Still up in the air on what class hunter or open C.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

young gunna said:


> Watch yoself buddy!



me? what did I do?


----------



## dhardegree

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Glad I sold mine then



you want to buy it back?


----------



## bowsmith

Still need to set it up, but here is the 2010 Bowtech Brigadier.


----------



## GaBear

GaBear said:


> I'll be shooting a New Breed- Cyborg........Bye Bye Ross




Here is what I'll be shooting...... Eat your heart out BA


----------



## BlackArcher

Wow!  Bear, now thats hot!


----------



## Taylor Co.

Going to be shooting a Mathews Conquest4. I am excited to have a change. We'll see what the New Yr. brings


----------



## Hunterrs

Good looking bow Bear.  T, glad you have seen the light when so many more are abandoning the tools that got them where they are.

























just kidding fellows.  Its the archer not the bow blah blah blah.  Much Love


----------



## t8ter

triumph,c4,reezen7.0,z7.Could be in that order or it could not.


----------



## GaBear

BlackArcher said:


> Wow!  Bear, now thats hot!



Just hope I can shoot it as good as it looks.


----------



## Matt Sowell

bowsmith said:


> Still need to set it up, but here is the 2010 Bowtech Brigadier.



at first glance that bow looks a lot like an mathews Apex 7


----------



## 3darcher

Taylor Co. said:


> Going to be shooting a Mathews Conquest4. I am excited to have a change. We'll see what the New Yr. brings



welcome to the brotherhood my friend!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I will be shooting my Athens Exceed 300
and maybe the Athens accomplice a time of 2


----------



## whitworth

*I'm happy just keeping . . .*

me and a 2006 bow, alive and well in Georgia, for a little archery shooting in 2010.


----------



## kbuck1

vantage pro for me


----------



## Lockhart Launcher

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Well I ordered my Vantage Elite Friday, and can't wait for it to get here !


Still waiting patiently !!!


----------



## rkerbow

hoyt turbotec


----------

